# New Waflix Avatar



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

I've decided to create a new avatar, based on this post. 
The only problem I have now is that I'm not sure which avatar is the best. Please help me decide!



Spoiler



*Entry #01.* - Waddle-Doo Waffle L






*Entry #02.* - Waddle-Doo Waffle King L





*Entry #03.* - Waddle-Doo Waffle R





*Entry #04.* - Waddle-Doo Waffle R







*Also:*

 If it's needed, reply to this topic and say what could be corrected!
 Yes, the images will be resized. They are now in a higher resolution, so you can decide easier.
 If you want me to keep the one I now have, vote option no. 5.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 15, 2011)

i voted for the first option, but if you can 'blend' the crown more into the image it may look better with the crown


----------



## Langin (Jun 15, 2011)

Nah your old one is better. The Waddle Doo's don't feel right.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd say you keep your old ava, since it's better.


----------

